
Spinnaker 1.0: A Continuous Delivery Platform for Cloud - lwander
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/06/spinnaker-10-continuous-delivery.html
======
skim1420
Hey HN, we're here from the Spinnaker eng team to answer any questions and
hear feedback you may have. Ask us anything!

~~~
ecliptik
Due to the cross collaboration with Google and Netflix, and the role Spinnaker
can play in infrastructure and deployment pipelines of containers, do you
think it will eventually go under a collaborative project like the Cloud
Native Computing Foundation?

~~~
skim1420
Spinnaker is a part of
[NetflixOSS]([https://netflix.github.io/](https://netflix.github.io/)), no
current intention I know of to submit it to CNCF. Spinnaker certainly does
align with some of the core principles behind CNCF (e.g. containers,
microservices), and our Kubernetes support is pretty strong (we'll continue
aggressively improving it).

In any situation, we certainly run into member projects of CNCF with design
considerations, and expect to continue working closely.

~~~
ecliptik
Makes sense, thank you for responding.

We're going to start a POC of Spinnaker soon and look forward to checking it
out. The project looks amazing and really aligns with our goals and
initiatives.

